# Where to go in career from Desktop Support?



## GrassFed

I've been in desktop support for over 8 years now. (Not including my internships in college) My current company has no room for growth and if i stay at this company, I will be a dedicated DSA.. Forever 

I have excelled at my position and my boss knows this and I'm at the point where i need to make the next step. My boss advised i get some type of certification. I really have no other experience besides normal DSA duties. I have the opportunity to shadow a Network Admin and was thinking about a possible Network certification. Corporate Security and IT management were other possibilities (ITIF or CISSP). I have zero corporate security experience and i don't see how a cert would help. 

I do carry a Computer Engineering degree and feel I am working below my potential.. Im not sure where to advance my career and was looking for some advice from people who advanced out of Desktop Support and how they went about the transition.


----------



## Armymanis

Wish I was IN Desktop Support right now...around my area they make $35,000-$40,000 a year and that's my starting dream job. Still Have a long way to go.


----------



## Thunder7102

In the IT business, college degrees make you look good and certifications show what you actually know. 

CISCO Certifications:
CCENT- Beginning
CCNA-Network Administrator Certification 


CompTIA Certifications
A+ - Computer hardware
Network+ -Proves networking skill to all companies. Not brand specific.

Microsoft Certifications
MCSA/MCSE- Used for working with servers. A seperate MCSE for pretty much any of their products. A few others, these are the most well known.


Yeah, that is pretty much it. You are doing better than me, but I'll have 3 certifications before I start college and I was told I could get an internship in my IT department as a freshman in college so that makes me happy.


----------



## djdino

GrassFed said:


> I've been in desktop support for over 8 years now. (Not including my internships in college) My current company has no room for growth and if i stay at this company, I will be a dedicated DSA.. Forever
> 
> I have excelled at my position and my boss knows this and I'm at the point where i need to make the next step. My boss advised i get some type of certification. I really have no other experience besides normal DSA duties. I have the opportunity to shadow a Network Admin and was thinking about a possible Network certification. Corporate Security and IT management were other possibilities (ITIF or CISSP). I have zero corporate security experience and i don't see how a cert would help.
> 
> I do carry a Computer Engineering degree and feel I am working below my potential.. Im not sure where to advance my career and was looking for some advice from people who advanced out of Desktop Support and how they went about the transition.


You definitely have good experience with Desktop Support. If you cannot progress with your company then you would need to leave. Don't become complacent and settle with where you are at in your career. Remember, technology is very dynamic, so should you. 

Like many have mentioned, you should get some certifications under your belt. Make yourself more marketable. Honestly, I think you should have moved up to Sys. Admin by year 4 or 5. 

Don't sell yourself short!:wink:


----------



## GrassFed

Thanks for the feedback.. I think I could easily get a System Admin job with my current experience.. Im thinking that a MCSA and a Network+ cert would be good to get in the meantime.. Im heavily considering corporate security as an ultimate goal.. I will have to get alot more network experience and understanding.. Are there any Corporate Security peeps out there who could shed their journey to their position?


----------

